# tiny little red spots round babies mouth



## angelmummy

hi my 10 month old seems to get tiny little red spots dotted around his mouth. they seem to come and go. does anyone elses little ones have this. i wondered if they were caused by his dribbling when teething or whether it was something he is eating although they come and go whatever i give him.

any ideas??


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar had them when I used Milton tablets to sterilize his bottles when we were on vacation. He also get them when I give him fruits that r a bit sour like pineapples & orange. They come & go. It's mild skin irritation. According to Omar's Dr, they'r common in babies with sensitive skin. xx


----------



## ellie

My LO gets this a lot at the moment, I was going to ask the same thing :)
it seems worse after eating and if he's really tired, and better in the morning and after a wash. I've tried to keep the area clean of dribble, food etc, and put a tiny bit of cream on it as it feels rough and dry as well. 
Makes sense that it is skin irritation, it doesnt seem to bother him though.


----------



## OmarsMum

ellie said:


> My LO gets this a lot at the moment, I was going to ask the same thing :)
> it seems worse after eating and if he's really tired, and better in the morning and after a wash. I've tried to keep the area clean of dribble, food etc, and put a tiny bit of cream on it as it feels rough and dry as well.
> Makes sense that it is skin irritation, it doesnt seem to bother him though.

I wash Omar's face after every meal & feed & try to always dry his dribbles, & I use a baby face cream. It usually clears out after his bath.


----------



## tinkerz23

My LO has this as well. Her doctor said it was from dribble and drool. He told me to put vaseline (pertroleum jelly) on her chin a few times a day. He also said if it looks really bad, mix a little hydrocortizone with the vaseline, but only do that for no more than 3 days.


----------



## littleone2010

My LO gets a few every now again I think its the dribble/milk ect I pop a tiny bit of sudocrem and rub in well so its totally absorbed and next day it goes xxx


----------



## NuKe

poppy has been getting these recently, hers are definitely due to dribbling!


----------



## angelmummy

Thank you for the replies everyone. I have put some sudocrem on and it does seem a tiny bit better this morning.


----------



## vegasbaby

My LO has this too. It has to be all the drooling. I try to keep her dry (impossible) and I put a bit of ointment on it before naps and bed. I figure as long as it doesn't get worse then it is OK.


----------



## Mykielly

My lo has this same problem. She gets them everytime she eats and it doesnt matter what she eats they always appear. Its nice to know she isnt the only one. Everyone i ask say their baby doesnt get those bumps and she must be allergic to something im feeding her or wiping her mouth off with something shes allergic to. I just dont believe that is the case. She eats everything and they appear while she is eating and they start to fade after a few hours then she eats again and there they are just as red as before. I would like to get a picture of her without these bumps. Anyone been able to get rid of them with some kind of cream or medicine?


----------



## blahblahblah

Dylan gets this sometimes, usually when he's dribbling a lot. He had a particularly bad flareup a while ago, which I think was due to using babywipes on his face. We use a flannel now and get less problems, but like everyone's said, sudocrem or vaseline both seem to help.


----------

